# can anyone tell me what this is worth? sears 67 suburban



## spoonman (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure its a 67. Its got the high-lo tyranny. Runs great. Belt drive. I just don't know how much its worth or the size motor??


----------



## moose2222a (Jan 16, 2013)

spoonman said:


> I'm pretty sure its a 67. Its got the high-lo tyranny. Runs great. Belt drive. I just don't know how much its worth or the size motor??


It's a 1968 super 12 12 horse


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like it's been setup for pulling? Depends how far from stock it is, what parts are missing. Original tractors are worth more , but pretty much any running tractor is worth at least $200 - if it had the deck or other implements itd be worth alot more.


----------

